# brush tool shortcut for flow ,is there one?



## mantra (Dec 18, 2017)

hi
i use lightroom cc and photoshop cc 
about lightroom cc ,with the brush tool ,i can increase the brush size with the mouse wheel , the feather with shift + mouse wheel 

but is there a shortuct to increase and decrease  flow ?

i run under w10 and macos Sierra

thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't think there's a mouse wheel shortcut, but you can use the 1 - 9 keys for 10% to 90% setting (and 0 for 100%).


----------



## mantra (Dec 19, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I don't think there's a mouse wheel shortcut, but you can use the 1 - 9 keys for 10% to 90% setting (and 0 for 100%).


Hi Johan
i guess there is a shortcut for density too
off topic is lightroom cc "v6" 6.13 the last update seeing the year is gone
thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 19, 2017)

mantra said:


> off topic is lightroom cc "v6" 6.13 the last update seeing the year is gone


Well, the year hasn't completely gone, there's still time for another update (which I think was indicated would happen).


----------



## mantra (Dec 20, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Well, the year hasn't completely gone, there's still time for another update (which I think was indicated would happen).


Hi
you were right , adobe released the last update
can't find the changelog , but i guess there is only the nikon 850 support
here i can't find anything Announcing the December Update to Lightroom
6.14 now available – last perpetual update of Lightroom


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2017)

What's New in Lightroom 6.14? | The Lightroom Queen


----------

